# With dependent visa can i work for an Indian company?



## Sujathanr (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi!

My name is sujatha and i am from India. I will be traveling to Malaysia in two months in dependent visa. I am currently employed in a company in India. This company has given me the offer to work from Malaysia. The salary will be credited in Indian rupees and it will be credited to my Indian bank account. So will it be considered as legal ,if i work from Malaysia with dependent visa for an Indian company. My physical presence will be in Malaysia but will be working for an Indian company. Could you please advice on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## crackedbox (Aug 15, 2013)

Will you be working from home ?


----------



## Sujathanr (Jul 10, 2014)

yes i will be working from home.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

I dont really know the legal side of this but if you are working from home then there is no way for authority to find out. Just maybe dont share it with anyone about it.
Plus you are already on dependent visa so I'd say go ahead!


----------



## Sujathanr (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks f or your reply


----------

